# ANOTHER UPDATE: 8 Foot showtank



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i got it tonight... took 9 people to sucessfuly move it .









the things that i went threw to get this aquarium was retarded. i gave a deposit, arranged a pickup date and then on the first drive to pick it up ...my sister hits a honda CRV and totals it with my mothers huge van. after that happend.... my mother was pissed and i thought i was gunna be burried. a week goes by and i went down with 5 of my friends (cause the rest of them backed out at the last second) when we get there, only the stand could be picked up , leaving all 5 of us staring at the tank in awe, cause the 5 of us sure as hell wasn't going to lift it.

tonight i finally got 10 of my friends to go with me, 2 cars and my mothers big van. i honestly couldn't of done it without the help of all my friends, getting them all in 1 spot on a certain time is definitely difficult.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

very nice tank you got. what is dimension of the tank?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

8 feet x 2 feet wide x 30" tall 3/4" thick glass


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Crazy man, It looks awesome even when its dirty.

What filters are you going to be running on it ?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

-NBKK- said:


> Crazy man, It looks awesome even when its dirty.
> 
> What filters are you going to be running on it ?


its all ready to go , with overflows and holes for a wet/dry system. so im probibly going to do that. for now im gunna just run it with a filstar Xp4 and two AC500s untill i can afford to build a wet/dry and buy pluming.

i am so broke right now its not even funny


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

epic sized tanks get me aroused









seriously though sweet tank









although id watch out for that kid standing next to it. might try and nick it for himself


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

His Majesty said:


> epic sized tanks get me aroused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my sisters boyfriend...LOL


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Mint tank man!!!!!!!


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey!!! That's a big tank!!! Very nice...

JP


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

WOW,







what you gona put in there?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bigshawn said:


> WOW,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a crapload of pygos


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

marco said:


> WOW,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a crapload of pygos
[/quote]

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait to see............


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That is one nice looking tank. Congrats


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah..I'm Envious
Your damn lucky to be able to get 10 guys to help out..f*ck man.
I'd have to buy a lot of beer to make that happen for me...haha


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

I thought getting my 150 in my house was tough...yikes! That's BIG


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

took this this morning









kittys like, when fishes commin? dissapointed....







lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

awesome tank, it's HUGE, I want one







congrats on the pick up man.

your kitty won't be as happy when it finds out that the fish you gonna put in there can bite off its paws.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful tank bro.....very envious.

Quick question for you.......

I'm a cat owner myself and my biggest fear is the cat falling in the tank and getting bit by the fish or worse off drowning in the tank. Granted I only have a 75 gallon but you on the other hand have a small swimming pool now. Are you going to cover the top or just see what happens....?

Thanks for the insight


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Holy smokes that's a Nice Big Tank.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

When are u looking to have it up and running by????


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

awsome tank bro looks good


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

nice tank. how many gallons?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Is the tank in the basement or main floor?
That is going to be alot of weight so you may have to add supports in the basemnt


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

marco said:


> WOW,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a crapload of pygos
[/quote]

Yeah you could have a killer mixed shoal in there.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

You buy scuba gear to clean it with too? lol. Sweet pick up and sounds like one hell of an ordealto get this beast. I mean a car was totalled in the process who can say that? I so want ot do a huge tank but waiting for the house to sell and move then I think build a plywood tank. That must have cost a pretty penny or two. Look forward to pics!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nice tank. Did you have to go down any stairs? That was the hardest part about my 125 was doing the turns on stairs (especially the stairs with a small platform midway). Just start cycling it then it should be ready for fish around the time the fish are ready for it.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

rob51821 said:


> nice tank. Did you have to go down any stairs? That was the hardest part about my 125 was doing the turns on stairs (especially the stairs with a small platform midway). Just start cycling it then it should be ready for fish around the time the fish are ready for it.


luckly we didnt have to do any stairs with the tank lol, we got lucky haha.

as to whats going in it, only me and sean know. the rest is a suprise


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

thats a big ass tank! its gonna look so good when its all set-up.
Good pickup!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

My god man that thing is long, wide and gorgeous. I got your message but there was no way I was able to meet you at 10pm, lol. I am glad to see all went well and you finally got it


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That's a sweet tank!

Maybe someday, I'll do a walk out on my basement, so I can get an 8 footer down there.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ksls said:


> *My god man that thing is long, wide and gorgeous.* I got your message but there was no way I was able to meet you at 10pm, lol. I am glad to see all went well and you finally got it


Oh Im very aroused.

jk

Beautiful tank, that's stuff of dreams marco. GL with it.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

go for a piraya shoal


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

monster tank congrats, mix pygos would be crazy in there, or a piraya shoal


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

that tank is a beast. can;t wait to see what you put in it.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

marco said:


> nice tank. Did you have to go down any stairs? That was the hardest part about my 125 was doing the turns on stairs (especially the stairs with a small platform midway). Just start cycling it then it should be ready for fish around the time the fish are ready for it.


luckly we didnt have to do any stairs with the tank lol, we got lucky haha.

*as to whats going in it, only me and sean know. the rest is a suprise*








[/quote]

I'll take a guess...100 pygo's perhaps?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my paycheck is going toward filter media , sand, and plants lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

PM me the stocking list lol i will keep it a secret sweet tank dude.. what kind of sand you doing?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking good. Holds water thats a plus! Someday Ill do a monster tank. Id take your time get the tank well established and let the plants have some time to root themsleves then add the fish. Pateints always pays off for things like this. Cant wait to see it stocked!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

wOw!!! outstanding tank dude. I would with a Caribe-Piraya mixed shoal....









Can't wait to see more picts.









Cheers.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

more pics


----------

